# goPro camera



## frankm938 (Nov 4, 2010)

thinking of getting one.  does anyone have one?  what do you think of them?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

I have one.  I haven't really used it much, but I will once ski season starts up.  Works great but editing is a bit of a bitch if you don't have a mac.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Nov 4, 2010)

My son loves his.  I haven't heard him complain about the editing.  He got some great footage last winter and then he bought a special clamp for it and took wakeboarding/surfing videos all summer.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

LOVE IT.  One of the best purchases I have ever made.  Got it at the end of last season so didn't get a chance to use it enough in the mtns but have also used it a bunch in the water for multiple purposes.  Stills and vid are excellent.  Some examples are on the two blogs I manage:

http://waterfrequently.blogspot.com/ and
http://jonesriver.org/blogstream

Also made an educational video for kids using only GoPro and GoogleEarth:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al-5q_ktq9s

YouTube butchers the footage so keep in mind that viewing on your TV, DVD, or local computer will be unbelievable better


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

GOPro can go under water??


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> GOPro can go under water??



180ft !!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> 180ft !!



Wow didn't know this. Think I will buy one for SCUBA and Skiing =)

Thanks!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Works great but editing is a bit of a bitch if you don't have a mac.



How so?

What file format does it record to?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> How so?
> 
> What file format does it record to?



I use PC and have no problem with editing.  Format is MP4.  Download proper codec if necessary and you are good to go.


----------



## Anklebiter (Nov 4, 2010)

I love mine, bought it w/bundle package. Multiple attachments (bike mount,3 helmet mounts, head strap), extra battery and memory card. It also came with the water proof case and a open case. I have second hand handle video cam with the same technology. It's going to be a fun ski season.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> GOPro can go under water??


Yes, I've tested this.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> I use PC and have no problem with editing.  Format is MP4.  Download proper codec if necessary and you are good to go.



what software do you use for editing?


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 4, 2010)

*They are great,  here is a sample*

It is biking but you can still see its potential.  I use pinnacle studio 14 for editing

http://vimeo.com/13498589


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what software do you use for editing?



Sony Vegas Platinum 9.  I've also used Windows MovieMaker but it has some problems.

Everything you'll ever need to know (and WAY more) can be found on this forum http://goprouser.freeforums.org/



Huck_It_Baby said:


> Wow didn't know this. Think I will buy one for SCUBA and Skiing =)
> 
> Thanks!



One note on this is that the standard case it comes with has a curved lens that generates blurry images underwater.  There are some aftermarket products that solve this but cost another $80-$100.  Well worth it if you shoot underwater a lot.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2010)

HD or Regular?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> HD or Regular?



HD.  I think they've actually discontinued the standard.  But they did just come out with the HD 960 for significantly less than the HD 1080.  In my opinion this would be a good buy.  Although I have the 1080 I usually only shoot in 720 anyway.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> HD.  I think they've actually discontinued the standard.  But they did just come out with the HD 960 for significantly less than the HD 1080.  In my opinion this would be a good buy.  Although I have the 1080 I usually only shoot in 720 anyway.



Their website list the standard $149 and the HD $299.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> How so?
> 
> What file format does it record to?


The software I'm using (Sony Vegas Pro) isn't the most intuitive.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Their website list the standard $149 and the HD $299.



Er, found the 960, it's $179, so sounds like the best deal.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> I use PC and have no problem with editing.  Format is MP4.  Download proper codec if necessary and you are good to go.



Thanks!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> The software I'm using (Sony Vegas Pro) isn't the most intuitive.



I can bring in any format for the most part. AfterFX and Premiere.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I can bring in any format for the most part. AfterFX and Premiere.


I couldn't get Premiere to work right.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

how's the goPro with image stabilization?  i have an inexpensive (read cheap) helmet cam and the thing produces some shaky ass video.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> The software I'm using (Sony Vegas Pro) isn't the most intuitive.



Tons of very in-depth tutorials and advice here http://goprouser.freeforums.org. 

Be forewarned though, it's a tough forum to navigate and the 'regulars' are far less forgiving than on this one.


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 4, 2010)

I beat my up on a weekly basis in te fall and spring cause I wear mine during all my dirtbike races. I wear it on top of my helmet, crashed more than I ever should, even had the cam wack a couple trees up there. It takes it all like a champ.  I have the older cam and the quality is still very good for a small cheap cam. The new HD cam looks amazing though.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Tons of very in-depth tutorials and advice here http://goprouser.freeforums.org.
> 
> Be forewarned though, it's a tough forum to navigate and the 'regulars' are far less forgiving than on this one.


Yup.  That site has way too many "stickie" threads


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

Can anyone give input on how well the camera holds up in extreme cold temps?

How long does the battery realistically last?


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 4, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Can anyone give input on how well the camera holds up in extreme cold temps?
> 
> How long does the battery realistically last?



Camera holds up very well in very cold temps. All solid state.  Battery life is ~2.5 hours of recording time.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 4, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Camera holds up very well in very cold temps. All solid state.  Battery life is ~2.5 hours of recording time.



Thanks!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2010)

Here's two that the PASR guys did.  The 1st one is Justo's, the 2nd is Toast's.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> HD.  I think they've actually discontinued the standard.  But they did just come out with the HD 960 for significantly less than the HD 1080.  In my opinion this would be a good buy.  Although I have the 1080 I usually only shoot in 720 anyway.



NOTE:  I changed my mind somewhat on my above post/advice.  I didn't realize that the 960hd does not have a 60 frame per second mode.  To me that is the best mode to use for ski footage.  So, I would actually recommend the full 1080hd model.  Still well worth the price.

Note on price.  I haven't ever seen too many deals through GoPro.  The best way to get a discount is find a retailer that runs a store wide sale.  I got mine through REI for ~25% off


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> NOTE:  I changed my mind somewhat on my above post/advice.  I didn't realize that the 960hd does not have a 60 frame per second mode.  To me that is the best mode to use for ski footage.  So, I would actually recommend the full 1080hd model.  Still well worth the price.
> 
> Note on price.  I haven't ever seen too many deals through GoPro.  The best way to get a discount is find a retailer that runs a store wide sale.  I got mine through REI for ~25% off



I found the full HD PRO model on Amazon for $235 last night. One of those you need to put it in your cart to see the price deals. Tempting, but I gotta hold off for now.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I found the full HD PRO model on Amazon for $235 last night. One of those you need to put it in your cart to see the price deals. Tempting, but I gotta hold off for now.


That's about what I paid.  Got mine through REI.


----------



## urban07sti (Nov 5, 2010)

Another one to check out is the ContourHD cam.  I think the Contour is easier to use, can turn off and on just by sliding one switch (even with gloves on), rechargeable via USB port, and you can put big memory sticks in them.  The mounting is a bit better too.  I've used both a GoPro and Contour skiing, I find the Contour is better.  Also have had both cameras attached to my car when I take it on the track and I think the Contour is a bit better too, it's still reasonably priced as well.  The Contour has a slimmer profile, and I have a it setup to be eye level on my goggle strap.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2010)

urban07sti said:


> Another one to check out is the ContourHD cam.  I think the Contour is easier to use, can turn off and on just by sliding one switch (even with gloves on), rechargeable via USB port, and you can put big memory sticks in them.  The mounting is a bit better too.  I've used both a GoPro and Contour skiing, I find the Contour is better.  Also have had both cameras attached to my car when I take it on the track and I think the Contour is a bit better too, it's still reasonably priced as well.  The Contour has a slimmer profile, and I have a it setup to be eye level on my goggle strap.


I looked into that one, at the time, it didn't have a waterproof case.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2010)

urban07sti said:


> Another one to check out is the ContourHD cam.



the guys that post the Save Magic videos have the Contour HD


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 5, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Camera holds up very well in very cold temps. All solid state.  Battery life is ~2.5 hours of recording time.



I haven't gotten those kind of results at all.  I have the original one, and I'm lucky to get four 5 minute runs before the thing stops recording video (then it can go for much longer on any of the other modes - photo shooting, etc.).  I don't know if it's the cold or what, but that's been my biggest complaint about the camera.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> I haven't gotten those kind of results at all.  I have the original one, and I'm lucky to get four 5 minute runs before the thing stops recording video (then it can go for much longer on any of the other modes - photo shooting, etc.).  I don't know if it's the cold or what, but that's been my biggest complaint about the camera.



The standard def models take regular AAA batteries.  Is that what you have?  That would be the issue.  The HDs have a Li-ion battery.  The camera uses heat from the camera to warm the battery making cold less of an issue.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> The standard def models take regular AAA batteries.  Is that what you have?  That would be the issue.  The HDs have a Li-ion battery.  The camera uses heat from the camera to warm the battery making cold less of an issue.


I went swimming with my Gopro one day, and forgot to turn it off.  About 10 mins later, I was wondering why my pocket was warm.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 5, 2010)

urban07sti said:


> Another one to check out is the ContourHD cam.  I think the Contour is easier to use, can turn off and on just by sliding one switch (even with gloves on), rechargeable via USB port, and you can put big memory sticks in them.  The mounting is a bit better too.  I've used both a GoPro and Contour skiing, I find the Contour is better.  Also have had both cameras attached to my car when I take it on the track and I think the Contour is a bit better too, it's still reasonably priced as well.  The Contour has a slimmer profile, and I have a it setup to be eye level on my goggle strap.



Great now I'm conflicted on which to get...


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2010)

urban07sti said:


> Another one to check out is the ContourHD cam.  I think the Contour is easier to use, can turn off and on just by sliding one switch (even with gloves on), rechargeable via USB port, and you can put big memory sticks in them.  The mounting is a bit better too.  I've used both a GoPro and Contour skiing, I find the Contour is better.  Also have had both cameras attached to my car when I take it on the track and I think the Contour is a bit better too, it's still reasonably priced as well.  The Contour has a slimmer profile, and I have a it setup to be eye level on my goggle strap.



yeah... thats what I use..
I like the fact that it sits close to my helmet - I'm worried I'd rip a GoPro off my helmet in the tight stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 5, 2010)

urban07sti said:


> The Contour has a slimmer profile, and I have a it setup to be eye level on my goggle strap.



no bouncing due to the weight of the camera pulling on the elastic goggle strap?


----------



## dmc (Nov 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> no bouncing due to the weight of the camera pulling on the elastic goggle strap?



A bit - but I tightened my strap a bit and it seems to take care of it..
You can also mount it on the side of your helmet directly..


----------



## Rogman (Nov 5, 2010)

We use them underwater a lot. Can't recall how deep; but probably well over 150 feet. You do have to be very careful with the o-ring, but that's par for the course.


----------



## urban07sti (Nov 5, 2010)

I think the Contour has a case for underwater use too, the frame itself is pretty good for "getting wet" skiing and such.  I wouldn't take it wakeboarding or true underwater though.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2010)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Great now I'm conflicted on which to get...



I haven't used the contour so I certainly don't have anything against it.  When researching the cameras I watched lots of comparison footage online and preferred the GoPro but it's somewhat subjective.  But just to give you some more info I will comment a little on urban07sti's post.



urban07sti said:


> I think the Contour is easier to use, can turn off and on just by sliding one switch (even with gloves on).



The GoPro turns on/off with one button press.  The new firmware also has an 'idiot proof' setting which allows you to hand it over to someone else and it will do everything with one press (turn on, start recording).



urban07sti said:


> rechargeable via USB port



GoPro is also rechargeable through USB port



urban07sti said:


> and you can put big memory sticks in them.



GoPro takes up to a 32GB card, same as the Contour



urban07sti said:


> The mounting is a bit better to The Contour has a slimmer profile, and I have a it setup to be eye level on my goggle strap.



From what I've seen I definitely agree that the Contour helmet mount is less awkward.  Although GoPro seems to have more mounting options.  I like skiing with the chest mount in the trees.  And I use a lot of the other mounts for other applications.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 5, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> But just to give you some more info I will comment a little on urban07sti's post.




Thanks for the info on this. It's helpful. I'm leaning toward the GoProHD because it seems like the image quality is slightly better and the unit itself appears to be more rugged.

It does look kinda cumbersome when mounted on the helmet though...that's the biggest downfall in my book.


----------



## tmcc71 (Nov 5, 2010)

*standard models freeze*

The statndard model will not work in cold temperatures.  Even fuly charged batteries will undervolt in about 20 minutes outdoors under 45 degrees.  The only solution is to tape a chemical heat pack (the ones you use in gloves) to the outside rear of case.  Kind of a PITA.  I'm going to replace my standard with a hi def li-on


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 7, 2010)

tmcc71 said:


> The statndard model will not work in cold temperatures.  Even fuly charged batteries will undervolt in about 20 minutes outdoors under 45 degrees.  The only solution is to tape a chemical heat pack (the ones you use in gloves) to the outside rear of case.  Kind of a PITA.  I'm going to replace my standard with a hi def li-on



Right.  That's why mine dies all the time.

Cursed cold weather.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 8, 2010)

some gopro footage i stumbled across on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1j20bjKifc

or


----------



## dmc (Nov 8, 2010)

Check it
http://www.looxcie.com/


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2010)

First ski video

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=583116&postcount=6


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 20, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> First ski video
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=583116&postcount=6



That's pretty damn cool Root... I saw a couple boarders the other night at Sundown with the same camera on their helmets... it's really versatile though having it on your ski pole, smart thinking!


----------



## carbonXshell (Dec 20, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> some gopro footage i stumbled across on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1j20bjKifc



that's well done too... I'm still using an old panasonic...


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 21, 2010)

If you really want to see what GoPro can do check this....



Granted, they are also insane skiers.  Here's one of mine from last week...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Granted, they are also insane skiers.  Here's one of mine from last week...


What software did you use to edit that?  You did a nice job.

What setting on the GoPro did you film that at?  I'm using R3 720p @ 60fps.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> What software did you use to edit that?  You did a nice job.
> 
> What setting on the GoPro did you film that at?  I'm using R3 720p @ 60fps.



Thanks.  That was just a very quick edit to get something out.  I'm using Sony Vegas Premier 9 for editing.  I like it.  However, that USC video is edited with Final Cut Pro.  Those super slo-mo shots are made using a Twixtor plugin that you can't get for Vegas.  

Like you, I'm using R3 720p @ 60fp.  Same for that USC vid.  Seems like the best mode for action shots.


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> If you really want to see what GoPro can do check this....


That is pretty cool! Final Cut Pro is nice software but you have to have a Mac... running into video editing woes myself for my student film and for now, I'm just going to use Windows Live Movie Maker. At least it's free and PC-compatible.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Thanks.  That was just a very quick edit to get something out.  I'm using Sony Vegas Premier 9 for editing.  I like it.  However, that USC video is edited with Final Cut Pro.  Those super slo-mo shots are made using a Twixtor plugin that you can't get for Vegas.
> 
> Like you, I'm using R3 720p @ 60fp.  Same for that USC vid.  Seems like the best mode for action shots.


I'm also using Sony Vegas 9.  I find the software to have a bit of a learning curve, but I've found some helpful tutorials on youtube.  I also tried Adobe Premier, but couldn't get the gopro files to load.  Same for the Windows editor.

I don't know about the plug-in, but it's easy enough to slow down the framerate and playback speed in SV9 to get take advantage of the 60fps shooting speed.

You can really see the details on the snow coming off my tails and on the snow surface.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I don't know about the plug-in, but it's easy enough to slow down the framerate and playback speed in SV9 to get take advantage of the 60fps shooting speed.



Yeah, I've done the same thing with slowing it down by 50%. and I like it.  Check out that USC video though at 1:33.  Twixtor allows for a slow down and frame interpolation that looks like the freak'n Matrix.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Cannonball said:


> Yeah, I've done the same thing with slowing it down by 50%. and I like it.  Check out that USC video though at 1:33.  Twixtor allows for a slow down and frame interpolation that looks like the freak'n Matrix.



I like it. 8)  How do I get this in my Vegas?


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I like it. 8)  How do I get this in my Vegas?



From what I understand, it's not available for Vegas.


----------



## frankm938 (Dec 21, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> First ski video
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=583116&postcount=6



got mine last wknd., the thing is amazing.  you should check out the chest mount, you dont notice its there and it shots without any vibration.  i skied through the bumps with it and it wasnt bouncy at all


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 22, 2010)

How is the sound?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 22, 2010)

i'm really impressed with the GoPro image stability you guys are getting. i have a "less expense" brand and it is so shaky it is almost unwatchable.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 22, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> How is the sound?



I'm actually pretty impressed with the sound.  The camera comes with 2 'doors' for the case.  One is completely sealed for waterproofness.  The other is open in the back to improve sound quality.  I always use the fully closed back because I worry about moisture.  But even with that the sound is pretty good.  I don't have many videos with speaking to give as an example.  But here's one shot at Bretton Woods a few weeks ago that is a good example of ambient noise.

BTW:  the red tint, scratches, and reflections are not a GoPro issue.  I had it inside my goggles to give it a POV effect.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2010)

Got a GoPro for Christmas this year.  Took it out on it's maiden voyage today at Sundown.  I haven't put together a video yet, but I was impressed with the clips I watched on the TV when I got home.

I had some problems with the camera locking up, which I thought may be due to the cold today, but I'm reading that it may be a compatibility issue with the memory card I'm using.


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Got a GoPro for Christmas this year.  Took it out on it's maiden voyage today at Sundown.  I haven't put together a video yet, but I was impressed with the clips I watched on the TV when I got home.



Can't wait to see the footage in 2014. :razz:


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> Can't wait to see the footage in 2014. :razz:



Give him a break...  I know he doesn't have a good track record but he's spent a good deal of his vacation so far covering extra hours at Sundown--which is where he went at 6AM. I've barely even seen him lately!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> Can't wait to see the footage in 2014. :razz:



Thanks pal... 

Like Carrie said, been busy today.  If I can stay awake I'll work on it tonight, if not then maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Greg (Dec 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thanks pal...
> 
> Like Carrie said, been busy today.  If I can stay awake I'll work on it tonight, if not then maybe tomorrow...



Or the next day. Or the next. Like I said, can't wait for 2014...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2010)

Greg said:


> Or the next day. Or the next. Like I said, can't wait for 2014...



yeah yeah.. I'll just send you the raw footage and you can go through it...   I think I have like 40 minutes of footage...


----------



## Madroch (Dec 28, 2010)

Will the GoPro footage appear before the March bump or bust 2009 (or is it actually 2008?) footage???  ;-)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, I don't even know where that footage is....


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Will the GoPro footage appear before the March bump or bust 2009 (or is it actually 2008?) footage???  ;-)



Our camera that it was filmed on was broken for a while. Not entirely his fault since he needed it to transfer the footage from mini DV to the computer...


----------



## Madroch (Dec 28, 2010)

severine said:


> Our camera that it was filmed on was broken for a while. Not entirely his fault since he needed it to transfer the footage from mini DV to the computer...



I am in the process of transferring hours and hours of older home movies from mini dv to computer-- it is a PITA and quite slow-- I can relate.  I have been trying to edit some of it (using powerdirector) and put it in movie format to burn to DVD-- as I am tech challenged to say the least, it has been a long and frustrating challenge.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been trying to use the Windows Movie Maker for Windows 7... What a disappointment that program is over the version that I was used to using on XP.  It's a piece of crap.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been trying to use the Windows Movie Maker for Windows 7... What a disappointment that program is over the version that I was used to using on XP.  It's a piece of crap.



When will the release of your video be?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been trying to use the Windows Movie Maker for Windows 7... What a disappointment that program is over the version that I was used to using on XP.  It's a piece of crap.



interesting, i've been trying to get a PC with that on it cuz i heard it was better, especially for importing formats not supported on the XP version.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I've been trying to use the Windows Movie Maker for Windows 7... What a disappointment that program is over the version that I was used to using on XP.  It's a piece of crap.


Sony Vegas 9+
Adobe Premier (I couldn't get it to work)

Someone just told me that Cyberlink's Power Director 9 should also work, but I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> interesting, i've been trying to get a PC with that on it cuz i heard it was better, especially for importing formats not supported on the XP version.



That may be, but the UI is crap.  IMHO.  The old version I had used on XP was far from perfect, but it seemed to do more.  Or at least it was easier to figure out.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Sony Vegas 9+
> Adobe Premier (I couldn't get it to work)
> 
> Someone just told me that Cyberlink's Power Director 9 should also work, but I haven't tried that yet.



Yeah, I used a demo of Vegas a while ago and I liked it.  I'm just cheap.


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Sony Vegas 9+
> Adobe Premier (I couldn't get it to work)
> 
> Someone just told me that Cyberlink's Power Director 9 should also work, but I haven't tried that yet.


Premiere is expensive. I looked into that for my student film and it was out of reach for software that would be used so little for no profit. Though they do have Premiere Elements. Not sure if it's any good in comparison...


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 29, 2010)

severine said:


> Premiere is expensive. I looked into that for my student film and it was out of reach for software that would be used so little for no profit. Though they do have Premiere Elements. Not sure if it's any good in comparison...


I'm using Sony Vegas.  Now that I've figured it out some, it's pretty good.

I'll just downloaded powerdirector, so I'll give that a shot after this weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

software should be free


----------



## severine (Dec 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> software should be free



I'm not saying that. Just can't afford to blow $700 on software, especially if I'm not going to be using it to make money off the product. I highly doubt my film would be one of the top 3 at the film festival and even if it were, the top prize is only $300.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 29, 2010)

severine said:


> I'm not saying that. Just can't afford to blow $700 on software, especially if I'm not going to be using it to make money off the product. I highly doubt my film would be one of the top 3 at the film festival and even if it were, the top prize is only $300.



for the crap i produce and call "video" free is the ceiling on my budget.  i do have a mac at home as well as a PC, between the two of them i make it work without spending $$ on software.  i wish there were better options in my price range but there aren't.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 1, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I use PC and have no problem with editing.  Format is MP4.  Download proper codec if necessary and you are good to go.



Tried researching this (codec) and am lost.  Old camera had no trouble with editing video in Windows Movie Maker.  GoPro format is MP4 as you say, and WMM doesn't support it.  Help on where to download the proper coded (and what that would be)?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 2, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Tried researching this (codec) and am lost.  Old camera had no trouble with editing video in Windows Movie Maker.  GoPro format is MP4 as you say, and WMM doesn't support it.  Help on where to download the proper coded (and what that would be)?



Don't feel bad, I knew absolutely none of this when I first got the GoPro.  It can be extremely confusing.  But I've learned a lot.

Without going into all of the confusing tech talk you need the h.264 codec.  This is what the GoPro MP4 format uses for compression.  You can download the needed codec(s) for free in the K-Lite codec pack... http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

There is an entire forum dedicated to GoPro.  You can find anything you need in there.  Start by searching the forums for answers before posing a newbie question.  The regulars there get pretty testy about answering basic questions over and over.  
http://goprouser.freeforums.org/index.php?sid=246b567ef10e433daefccf70bc0ac498

Good luck.


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 2, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Don't feel bad, I knew absolutely none of this when I first got the GoPro.  It can be extremely confusing.  But I've learned a lot.
> 
> Without going into all of the confusing tech talk ...



Thanks!!  Appreciate the help.


----------



## dbking (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm seeing these cameras all over the place. It seems that they would be a good bet for renting at the ski areas. Rent the camera and buy the memory stick. Make a great family video and all. So there it is, your next business venture.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2011)

dbking said:


> I'm seeing these cameras all over the place. It seems that they would be a good bet for renting at the ski areas. Rent the camera and buy the memory stick. Make a great family video and all. So there it is, your next business venture.



i agree, lots of people have cameras this year. i did see a mountain offering camera rentals but can't remember which place it was.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone know if it has a firewire connection?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 11, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> Anyone know if it has a firewire connection?



It does not.  USB or just insert the sd card into a card reader.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> It does not.  USB or just insert the sd card into a card reader.



OK, thanks... have any new videos for us?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

This is the only video that I've put together with mine so far.  It was the third time using it though.  It came out pretty well, but the angle is a little off.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is the only video that I've put together with mine so far.  It was the third time using it though.  It came out pretty well, but the angle is a little off.



Yeah, it did come out good... what viewing angle is that?


----------



## frankm938 (Jan 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> This is the only video that I've put together with mine so far.  It was the third time using it though.  It came out pretty well, but the angle is a little off.



ive been using the chest strap mount with mine.  it seems to work best (not as much movement as with the helmet mount, but you do see your hands the whole time)


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> ive been using the chest strap mount with mine.  it seems to work best (not as much movement as with the helmet mount, but you do see your hands the whole time)



any vids we can see?


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 12, 2011)

frankm938 said:


> ive been using the chest strap mount with mine.  it seems to work best (not as much movement as with the helmet mount, but you do see your hands the whole time)



what angle of view do you use... 127º or 170º


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 12, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> any vids we can see?



Yeah, post something up.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's Go Pro footage from Cannon today


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job Cannonball... great day to be out riding!

What size file was that before you did the editing?


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's my latest one. I love this camera.

I


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> Nice job Cannonball... great day to be out riding!
> 
> What size file was that before you did the editing?



~200MB.  508MB as is now.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> Yeah, it did come out good... what viewing angle is that?



I've been shooting in R3, so 170 degrees.


----------



## Whiteface Willy (Jan 13, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Here's Go Pro footage from Cannon today



Did you shoot or edit this in black and white. It's really dark and grey?


----------



## Whiteface Willy (Jan 13, 2011)

basso4735 said:


> Here's my latest one. I love this camera.
> 
> I



That's nice, good shoot'n. Nice and bright. I have a Contour camera and love it. Not waterproof but I got a housing for it. Can't wait for tne new App for my iphone. Contour is coming out with a bluetooth camera and card so you can see what you're shooting in real time. That will be a geat help in setting up the camera.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 13, 2011)

Whiteface Willy said:


> Did you shoot or edit this in black and white. It's really dark and grey?



Nope.  It was just a dark grey day


----------



## jerryg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi all. I'm confused. When I look at the product descriptions currently on Best Buy.com, I see that both cameras are listed as HD, but this thread says that the cheaper one is not. Is the product info wrong? Thanks!

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...SP&sp=-bestsellingsort+skuid&usc=abcat0400000


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 13, 2011)

jerryg said:


> Hi all. I'm confused. When I look at the product descriptions currently on Best Buy.com, I see that both cameras are listed as HD, but this thread says that the cheaper one is not. Is the product info wrong? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olstemp...SP&sp=-bestsellingsort+skuid&usc=abcat0400000



 The cheaper one doesn't do 60 frames a second.


----------



## basso4735 (Jan 13, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> The cheaper one doesn't do 60 frames a second.



or 1080 mode


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2011)

on the GoPro is there any kind of display that lets you know you've got the camera positioned correctly before you shoot all the video?


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 14, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> on the GoPro is there any kind of display that lets you know you've got the camera positioned correctly before you shoot all the video?



No.  Trial and error.  

Field of view is something like 170degrees so it's not hard to get it generally right.  But it does take practice to perfectly setup the angle when mounted.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 17, 2011)

Got the Hero 960 as an early birthday present from my girlfriend today. Seems really cool for skiing, biking, and mounting on my slalom water ski. 

Looking forward to playing around with this at Stowe/Smuggs this weekend.


----------



## superbrew (Jan 18, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> The cheaper one doesn't do 60 frames a second.



It does, but in WVGA resolution.


----------



## jerryg (Jan 25, 2011)

So I have the cheaper model and used it on the mountain for the first time today. I've been recording with the R3 setting and as I'm watching the video, the playback is sort of distressful. I should qualify by saying that I currently have it plugged into a 6 year old slow computer, but I guess I didn't think that would matter. What is happening is that when I play back a video, it will pause fir seconds at a time and when it is playing, say with me skiing down the trail, the video appears to skip ahead a tiny bit about every 8 seconds. Does anyone know if this could be the computer or the 30 frames per second mode? Thank you!


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd guess that's a computer problem and not the GoPro. It's a memory hog. Have you tried hooking up the GoPro to the TV and seeing what playback looks like then?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2011)

jerryg said:


> So I have the cheaper model and used it on the mountain for the first time today. I've been recording with the R3 setting and as I'm watching the video, the playback is sort of distressful. I should qualify by saying that I currently have it plugged into a 6 year old slow computer, but I guess I didn't think that would matter. What is happening is that when I play back a video, it will pause fir seconds at a time and when it is playing, say with me skiing down the trail, the video appears to skip ahead a tiny bit about every 8 seconds. Does anyone know if this could be the computer or the 30 frames per second mode? Thank you!



You need more RAM.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

jerryg said:


> So I have the cheaper model and used it on the mountain for the first time today. I've been recording with the R3 setting and as I'm watching the video, the playback is sort of distressful. I should qualify by saying that I currently have it plugged into a 6 year old slow computer, but I guess I didn't think that would matter. What is happening is that when I play back a video, it will pause fir seconds at a time and when it is playing, say with me skiing down the trail, the video appears to skip ahead a tiny bit about every 8 seconds. Does anyone know if this could be the computer or the 30 frames per second mode? Thank you!



30 (29.97) frames per second is standard for SD video.


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 25, 2011)

jerryg said:


> So I have the cheaper model and used it on the mountain for the first time today. I've been recording with the R3 setting and as I'm watching the video, the playback is sort of distressful. I should qualify by saying that I currently have it plugged into a 6 year old slow computer, but I guess I didn't think that would matter. What is happening is that when I play back a video, it will pause fir seconds at a time and when it is playing, say with me skiing down the trail, the video appears to skip ahead a tiny bit about every 8 seconds. Does anyone know if this could be the computer or the 30 frames per second mode? Thank you!



Sounds like the processor/GPU can't handle the 960p video output. I ran into the same issue with my five year old laptop when viewing videos from my new GoPro. The result? I just bought a new laptop this weekend.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You need more RAM.



I concur.

Video is very RAM heavy...

Also, if you haven't copied the video to your hard drive first, you could try that and that might help some.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

does the gopro come with any editing software or are you on your own to supply moviemaker or one of the other popular versions?


----------



## severine (Jan 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> does the gopro come with any editing software or are you on your own to supply moviemaker or one of the other popular versions?



It does not come with software.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, I'd use VLC to watch the raw (unedited) video regardless.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2011)

what format are the raw files in when they come off the GoPro?


----------



## WJenness (Jan 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what format are the raw files in when they come off the GoPro?



.mp4

-w


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 25, 2011)

I tried the gopro for the first time last night... my pc can't handle hd so I used the wvga setting to keep the file size down... came up with a 16 mb wmv file...


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a helmet cam but i only use it when there's something interesting to film.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 26, 2011)

carbonXshell said:


> I tried the gopro for the first time last night... my pc can't handle hd so I used the wvga setting to keep the file size down... came up with a 16 mb wmv file...



is that the chest mount kit?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is that the chest mount kit?


I was going to ask the same thing.  Looks like it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

severine said:


> I'd guess that's a computer problem and not the GoPro. It's a memory hog. Have you tried hooking up the GoPro to the TV and seeing what playback looks like then?



This is my guess, and advice as well.  If it's choppy playing back on the TV then it's something wrong with the GoPro, otherwise it's your computer.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 26, 2011)

dmc said:


> I have a helmet cam but i only use it when there's something interesting to film.



i guess that explains why you never post any video.


----------



## dmc (Jan 26, 2011)

2knees said:


> i guess that explains why you never post any video.



good one...

I'll take some cam footage when I'm in Colorado..  Or at Tucks later this year.


----------



## carbonXshell (Jan 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> is that the chest mount kit?


Yes, with the camera upside down and resting against the mount.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 1, 2011)

New LCD "backpack" solves a lot of the issues described.....

[URL="http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/lcd-bacpac/"]http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/lcd-bacpac/[/URL]


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> New LCD "backpack" solves a lot of the issues described.....
> 
> [URL="http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/lcd-bacpac/"]http://gopro.com/hd-hero-accessories/lcd-bacpac/[/URL]



Wow, looks smaller than I was envisioning... and cheaper too!


----------



## superbrew (Feb 5, 2011)

It's not that good, but here is my first completed video with the 960.

]


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wanted to put this out there; My GoPro started giving me issues right from the first time I used it.  It would randomly lock up and need to have the battery removed to restart it.  I searched and learned it was mostly due to the brand-x SD card I was using.  So I got a name brand class 4 card... and still had the problems.  I contacted GoPro and got a RMA#, it's on it's way back to GoPro to be repaired or replaced.  I'm hopeful that all turns out well, and that it doesn't take too long to get back...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 6, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just wanted to put this out there; My GoPro started giving me issues right from the first time I used it.  It would randomly lock up and need to have the battery removed to restart it.  I searched and learned it was mostly due to the brand-x SD card I was using.  So I got a name brand class 4 card... and still had the problems.  I contacted GoPro and got a RMA#, it's on it's way back to GoPro to be repaired or replaced.  I'm hopeful that all turns out well, and that it doesn't take too long to get back...



I went through the same thing.  Do you notice the cold having an effect on it? I found mine worked fine in warm weather but did exactly what you describe in the cold.  I even put it in the fridge to prove it.  This is obviously unacceptable for our uses.  I tried multiple fixes of my own, but after getting some advice on a GoPro forum that this shouldn't be the case with a solid state piece of equipment I sent it back to GoPro.  They sent a new one back pretty quickly with no hassles although I did miss having it on a good trip.

(hint) send it back without the battery in it.  If you are lucky like me they'll send the new one back with a battery in it and you'll end up with a spare.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I went through the same thing.  Do you notice the cold having an effect on it? I found mine worked fine in warm weather but did exactly what you describe in the cold.  I even put it in the fridge to prove it.  This is obviously unacceptable for our uses.  I tried multiple fixes of my own, but after getting some advice on a GoPro forum that this shouldn't be the case with a solid state piece of equipment I sent it back to GoPro.  They sent a new one back pretty quickly with no hassles although I did miss having it on a good trip.
> 
> (hint) send it back without the battery in it.  If you are lucky like me they'll send the new one back with a battery in it and you'll end up with a spare.



I got it for Christmas, so I've only used it in the cold so far.  I was wondering if that had something to do with it.  Mine seemed to be affected by vibration too though.  I hope they replace it with a good one quickly...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> > Originally Posted by Cannonball
> > I went through the same thing. Do you notice the cold having an effect on it? I found mine worked fine in warm weather but did exactly what you describe in the cold. I even put it in the fridge to prove it. This is obviously unacceptable for our uses. I tried multiple fixes of my own, but after getting some advice on a GoPro forum that this shouldn't be the case with a solid state piece of equipment I sent it back to GoPro. They sent a new one back pretty quickly with no hassles although I did miss having it on a good trip.
> >
> > (hint) send it back without the battery in it. If you are lucky like me they'll send the new one back with a battery in it and you'll end up with a spare.
> ...



I got the GoPRo (basic) for Christmas too and have been experiencing the same lockups. However, last Wednesday when I skied, I started taking the camera off of my head before getting on the lift (too many lift bar smacks for my liking). I was sticking it in an inside breast pocket of my coat. It was the first time it hadn't locked up since I started using it. Possibly because I was keeping it warm? I don't think I've had any vibration issues (what have you experienced?).


----------



## powbmps (Feb 7, 2011)

I had a problem initially, but it was fixed by replacing my old Kodak card with a class 6 SanDisk card.  I was told that the card issue is worse in the cold weather.  

So far I've been very impressed with the curved mount adhesive.  I've taken several hard crashes (and branches to the head) and it has stayed put.  Still want to rig up some kind of leash though.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2011)

powbmps said:


> So far I've been very impressed with the curved mount adhesive.  I've taken several hard crashes (and branches to the head) and it has stayed put.  Still want to rig up some kind of leash though.



Yeah, I was surprised how well that adhesive appears to work.  I took a few good tumbles/branches to the head while wearing mine.  Each time the first thing I checked was to make sure the GoPro was still there, and it was.  I've also been planning some sort of leash too though, just in case.


----------



## carbonXshell (Feb 7, 2011)

Just returned from a trip where it was below zero for a couple days and didn't have any problems with mine. I used the wvga setting and class 6 kingston cards, brought along an extra battery but didn't need it. Maybe I got a good one?


----------



## HD333 (Feb 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, I was surprised how well that adhesive appears to work.  I took a few good tumbles/branches to the head while wearing mine.  Each time the first thing I checked was to make sure the GoPro was still there, and it was.  I've also been planning some sort of leash too though, just in case.



I found one last weekend on a trail, apparently the adhesive didn't work for that poor guy.

Yes....I dropped it off at Lost and Found. Hope the guy is smart enough to at least check for it there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 8, 2011)

HD333 said:


> I found one last weekend on a trail, apparently the adhesive didn't work for that poor guy.
> 
> Yes....I dropped it off at Lost and Found. Hope the guy is smart enough to at least check for it there.



I scratched my initials and phone# on mine just in case it comes off or I drop it somehow. This would make claiming at lost and found easier, or maybe the finder would call me


----------



## bvibert (Feb 16, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just wanted to put this out there; My GoPro started giving me issues right from the first time I used it.  It would randomly lock up and need to have the battery removed to restart it.  I searched and learned it was mostly due to the brand-x SD card I was using.  So I got a name brand class 4 card... and still had the problems.  I contacted GoPro and got a RMA#, it's on it's way back to GoPro to be repaired or replaced.  I'm hopeful that all turns out well, and that it doesn't take too long to get back...



Just got word from GoPro that they're replacing my camera with a brand new one, it should be on it's way to me now.  They just got my original camera back in their possession on Monday.  So within 2 days they determined there was a problem with mine and sent out a new one.  As long as the new one works I'll be pretty happy with the whole deal.  

Coincidentally; I haven't even skied since I sent it out, so I really haven't missed much.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just got word from GoPro that they're replacing my camera with a brand new one, it should be on it's way to me now.  They just got my original camera back in their possession on Monday.  So within 2 days they determined there was a problem with mine and sent out a new one.  As long as the new one works I'll be pretty happy with the whole deal.
> 
> Coincidentally; I haven't even skied since I sent it out, so I really haven't missed much.



The new camera was waiting for me when I got home today.  Super fast response from GoPro.  They had the defective one back in their hands Monday and I had a new one in my hands on Thursday.  I couldn't really ask for a quicker turn-around time than that!

Hoping to give the new one it's maiden voyage tomorrow...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 18, 2011)

There have been a few questions about the durability of various POV cameras.  This answers the question for GoPro pretty well. 

Note:  this OUT OF the case....


----------



## WJenness (Feb 18, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> There have been a few questions about the durability of various POV cameras.  This answers the question for GoPro pretty well.
> 
> Note:  this OUT OF the case....



That's pretty awesome.

Nice find.

-w


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

This video is pretty cool, I like the different angles


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> This video is pretty cool, I like the different angles


wicked cool, great editing!


----------



## carbonXshell (Mar 29, 2011)

here's one from my Austria trip,


----------

